

Chess Archives on YouTube - acak
http://www.chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=8020

======
jc123
There's essentially a whole series of Kasparov and Karpov commentary on their
1990 match. Starts with <http://youtube.com/watch?v=VUqx5_EsZ1s> Not as
detailed as the books but very interesting to see their human side in addition
to pure analysis. At that time they were a class above everyone else and a
privilege to get a peek into what only the 2 of them really understood.

------
sethbannon
For the more degenerate blitz chess players out there, here's a great one.

Garry Kasparov (former world champion) vs Vishy Anand (former world champion)
in blitz:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs2ucWQjmv0&](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs2ucWQjmv0&);

~~~
S4M
Vishy Anand is the current world champion.

~~~
shriphani
I don't believe he is ranked 1 in the world anymore. Magnus Carlsen
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnus_Carlsen>) I think is #1.

~~~
vecter
That's right, but FIDE ratings are independent of the person who owns the
title of "World Chess Champion". Vishy currently holds that title.

~~~
jinfiesto
This is true. I believe Topalov was the last person to challenge Vishy for
Chess Champion. Carlsen helped Vishy prepare for the match. Which, makes it
seem like he's not particularly interested in the title.

------
akkartik
I'm watching Karpov on the Fischer-Spassky match at the bottom of that page,
and he kinda comes off as a dick. Talking about himself at the start, and
putting down Spassky.

------
robomartin
Up-vote if you spend waaaaay too much time playing chess.

Sometimes I get into this "mental trench" and can spend several hours a day
playing against people all over the world. In a strange way it sometimes helps
me solve programming problems. Not sure how that works as it seems that I am
thinking about the problem while playing fairly intense games. Maybe it simply
helps get you into a flow state?

~~~
ma2rten
A flow state by definition is when you only focus on the thing you are
currently working on. I would say this is quite the opposite. You are busy
with something else, but your mind subconsciously continues to think about the
problem. Just like when you suddenly think of the solution for a problem,
while standing under the shower. Sometimes you just need to get away from the
problem to solve it.

